#ubuntu-us-ga 2011-02-15
<princej88> Hi, 
<princej88> how can i go about contributing to th georgia loco team?
<princej88> the website looks like it needs to be badly updated
<fignew> princej88: last I heard boredandblogging was in charge
#ubuntu-us-ga 2011-02-17
<philio> hello ther everyone.....newbie here...
<philio> hope someone can answer a question or two?
#ubuntu-us-ga 2011-02-19
<princej88> any idea how i can get in touch with him if i want to help update the website?
<princej88> @ fignew
<fignew> hmm
<fignew> his email nali@ubuntu.com should work
<fignew> I'm not sure if he's still in charge
<fignew> I've been woefully absent from the ga loco for a while
<princej88> okay thanks 
<princej88> i'll try to get in touch with him there
<princej88> so how long have you been an ubuntu user for?
<princej88> im currently trying out natty 
<Matir> @princej88 I'm currently handling organization for the LoCo -- if you're interested in helping out, drop me an email at matir@ubuntu.com.
<princej88> @Matir will do. thanks.
#ubuntu-us-ga 2013-02-11
<phunyguy> anyone alive?
#ubuntu-us-ga 2015-02-12
<firion90> hey, how is everyone today?
